# Advice Please



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I would like to get advice from The older then me homesteaders that are retired.

I am 45 years old. My house and farm are paid for. I am close to dept free. (4 Months to go) 
I have a good job that pays decent with health ins. and I hate it with a passion anymore. It's not the same job that I was hired to do. It is a job for a younger person. The rotating shifts are killing me and at 45 I am considered antiquated. If I leave, there is no going back. 

I have a good many skills that I might be able to make money at working from home. In March of next year, I plan on building a wood shop. Something I have wanted for a while. My main Item I will produce in coffins and caskets in wood. 

My wife is near retirement also. She will get a retirement check but with no insurance. She can go to the VA for health care if necessary. 

I know this is rambleing. Honestly I am scared of striking out on my own after having worked somewhere for so long.

Please just give me some thoughts. Going nuts here.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Just Cliff said:


> I would like to get advice from The older then me homesteaders that are retired.
> 
> I am 45 years old. My house and farm are paid for. I am close to dept free. (4 Months to go)
> I have a good job that pays decent with health ins. and I hate it with a passion anymore. It's not the same job that I was hired to do. It is a job for a younger person. The rotating shifts are killing me and at 45 I am considered antiquated. If I leave, there is no going back.
> ...


I'm not a homesteader, though I have always wanted to be and I am old. But I do know that working a job that I absolutely hated and almost needed a gun put to my head to make me go contributed to my bypass operation. The wife and I have tried a good many times to have a business of our own, but we have always failed miserably. Having said that, I would still do it again if I were in a position to do so. You are in the enviable position of having your place paid for. It's good that your wife will have the VA for health care. What about your care? In a worst case scenario you could have something catastrophic happen and your medical bills would end up causing you to lose your homestead. Is there no other job you could try that you might enjoy? Maybe you could find something that might not pay as well, but wouldn't cause you so much stress. Perhaps something part time, so you could do your woodworking as well. I had thought about making caskets some years ago when I had my shop, but let the idea slip away. I'm probably not the guy to give my opinions because I am a gambler when it comes to life. I believe that what is to be, will be. That's why I keep trying despite all the past failures. I was never in such a favorable position as you are, but had I been I would have gone for it. What is your wife's opinion on all of this? I guess I am rambling, but then I guess I do most times. I doubt if I've helped at all, but I hope things turn out well for you.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I left the oil refining industry for similar reasons at about your age. I met a guy who was a true entrepreneur who taught me how to work for myself. I eventually started working for myself online, so I didn't have to leave the house and I could live anywhere. An online career has been the most satisfying way to make a living I've seen so far.

If I had it to do all over again I suppose I would have made the transition easier by preparing myself better. Have your knowledge, skill, and business foundation set before leaving your current job. In my case that would have meant becoming familiar with Linux server configuration & administration, having enough html knowledge to create my own web sites, and having a subscriber base large enough to pay the bills.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Nomad said:


> I'm not a homesteader, though I have always wanted to be and I am old. But I do know that working a job that I absolutely hated and almost needed a gun put to my head to make me go contributed to my bypass operation. The wife and I have tried a good many times to have a business of our own, but we have always failed miserably. Having said that, I would still do it again if I were in a position to do so. You are in the enviable position of having your place paid for. It's good that your wife will have the VA for health care. What about your care? In a worst case scenario you could have something catastrophic happen and your medical bills would end up causing you to lose your homestead. Is there no other job you could try that you might enjoy? Maybe you could find something that might not pay as well, but wouldn't cause you so much stress. Perhaps something part time, so you could do your woodworking as well. I had thought about making caskets some years ago when I had my shop, but let the idea slip away. I'm probably not the guy to give my opinions because I am a gambler when it comes to life. I believe that what is to be, will be. That's why I keep trying despite all the past failures. I was never in such a favorable position as you are, but had I been I would have gone for it. What is your wife's opinion on all of this? I guess I am rambling, but then I guess I do most times. I doubt if I've helped at all, but I hope things turn out well for you.
> 
> Nomad



This is in a way what I want to know. You say you failed many times but, your still kicking.

I will be signing over my properties to my daughter in a couple of months. I wanted to wait till she was done doing her duties over seas before I did. They will be hers anyway one day so...
I figured if I did it now, a hospital or doctor could not come after them later on if something catastrphic happens. Even with insurance, you never know these days.
I have a short list of things I can do and have the infrastructure set up to do. 

Greenhouse- Garden plants and flowers
Bait- Crickets and worms
Chickens- eggs and selling chicks and laying hens
Catfish- selling farm raised catfish
fruits and vegetable sales
Saw mill- lumber

Will have in the spring
Wood shop
Blueberry sales

In two years from now. 
Elderberrys

I have thought about being a part time night time stocker at a grocery store for cash money whilegetting my stuff together.


Nevada: I did think about it a bit. I really don't know if it is something I could do. I will be heading to Florida in 10 days to see a friend. He is a computer geek. I imagine he could give me some technical pointers.

While on vacation this year. We stopped in Va Beach. I noticed only 1 kite flying on the whole beach. I love kites. I talked with my wife about opening a kite shop there. We even looked into a small store front to rent. I guess things in Va Beach are going well. I couldnt even find a small shop to rent.

If I really had confidence in the economy, I would buy a 6 ac. lakefront property from a friend and put log cabins on it to rent out. I have to cut wood anyway this winter to thin it out so that would give me the lumber I would need.

I don't know... I busted my ----- to get to this point. Now that I am here I realize the final steps are the biggest.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

You are fortunate to be almost debt free and your wife can soon retire. If I were you I would have some savings tucked away before giving up the job that pays the bills. Also hone your gardening and livestock raising skills. Learn to live on less. Living without a steady paycheck requires being frugal. From experience I can tell you in your forties it is hard to start over but can be done.We were 39 and 40 years old when we started living off the land and 50 before the ten acre farm was paid for. Neither of us had a steady job since. It has been a hard but rewarding life.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Cliff - My hubby and I are in our 60's. We have no mortgage payments, no car payments, we own our 100 acres, I am on social security, and hubby is soon to be on it next year. You just have to decide what is important to you. If you hate that job with a passion and it's beginning to affect your life, and you think you can swing it without that "regular job", then try it! There are lots of ways to make money. All the ways you listed that you can do - produce, bait, woodwork, etc. will all give you a little income. A small local part time job might help, too, if you can find something that is tolerable. With your wife's income you might be just fine. 

You have to live very frugally. My hubby and I more or less withdrew from the mainstream world years ago. We get more self-sufficient every year. We don't buy "gadgets", don't have TV or cell phone (no cell phone coverage out here anyway!), don't take vacations, don't buy anything unless we have to. We grow all our food except for meat. Husband has a job that does not offer health insurance, but we have an excellent state run healthcare system here in MN that we qualify for. We pay a small premium for it based on our income and it covers quite a lot. Husband has cancer and it still covers that. I don't think a hospital can take away your homestead if you can't pay your bills. There's always a way - you don't have to lose the farm. 

We live a simple old fashioned way of life and we love it! I do a lot of canning and we also have beehives. We sell our honey for another source of income, and also make maple syrup to sell. 

Hey - give it a try. If you can't make ends meet, you can always find a job somewhere and chalk everything up to an experiment, but I have a feeling you will do just fine and will be happier for it!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

If you have catastrophic medical bills that you can't pay, most people claim bankruptcy and are able to keep their home and cars.

Have a good amount of savings put away before you leave your job. You will have to live very frugally and stay debt free to make a go of it. Good luck and best wishes. DH and I love being retired in our mid 50's.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

SageLady said:


> If you have catastrophic medical bills that you can't pay, most people claim bankruptcy and are able to keep their home and cars.


You can't normally lose your home, car, or retirement through medical bills, even in the most extreme of cases. Bankruptcy protects assets that are at higher risk of being attached, such as vacation homes and large stock holdings.

A bankruptcy filing will include a "bankruptcy estate" (everything you own) and a list of exemptions. The exemptions are items that you are asking the judge to exclude from your bankruptcy estate. More often that not, bankruptcy cases are "no asset" cases, where the bankruptcy filer is asking the judge to exempt all of his assets from the bankruptcy estate. In other words, he is asking the judge to let him keep everything. Unless a creditor objects the judge will usually allow what the filer asks for.

But you don't normally have to go bankrupt to get out from under huge medical bills. Just don't pay, send a cease communication demand letter, then wait for the statute of limitations to expire the debt. With rare exceptions, the cease communications demand letter will be the last you hear of it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

One thing you might look at is Social Security. When will you have yours maxed out? At a certain point, you will have earned the highest payments you can and continuing to pay in after that doesn't get you a larger payment. You should be able to tell by looking at the statement they send you every year.

I retired at 52 and part of it was I realized that I had maxed out Social Security. If I had worked for another 10 years contributing to SS, I would not have gotten 1 penny more in payments.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Nevada said:


> You can't normally lose your home, car, or retirement through medical bills, even in the most extreme of cases. Bankruptcy protects assets that are at higher risk of being attached, such as vacation homes and large stock holdings.
> 
> A bankruptcy filing will include a "bankruptcy estate" (everything you own) and a list of exemptions. The exemptions are items that you are asking the judge to exclude from your bankruptcy estate. More often that not, bankruptcy cases are "no asset" cases, where the bankruptcy filer is asking the judge to exempt all of his assets from the bankruptcy estate. In other words, he is asking the judge to let him keep everything. Unless a creditor objects the judge will usually allow what the filer asks for.
> 
> But you don't normally have to go bankrupt to get out from under huge medical bills. Just don't pay, send a cease communication demand letter, then wait for the statute of limitations to expire the debt. With rare exceptions, the cease communications demand letter will be the last you hear of it.


Thanks for posting this, Nevada. I had no idea you could just not pay the hospital and nothing would happen. My sister is going through this very thing right now. She just told the hospital she can't afford to pay the bill. They offered her monthly payments, but still she can't afford them either. She is worried about what might happen, like garnishing her wages or something like that. She lost her house to foreclosure last year and claimed bankruptcy to get out from under a mountain of debt. The only thing she has is her car which she needs to get back and forth daily to work. She was worried they might try and take it. Sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> One thing you might look at is Social Security. When will you have yours maxed out? At a certain point, you will have earned the highest payments you can and continuing to pay in after that doesn't get you a larger payment. You should be able to tell by looking at the statement they send you every year.
> 
> I retired at 52 and part of it was I realized that I had maxed out Social Security. If I had worked for another 10 years contributing to SS, I would not have gotten 1 penny more in payments.


My DH did the same, retiring after he found out he had maxed out SS.

I read a news article online a couple months ago saying that to save money they were no longer going to mail out a yearly SS statement saying what amount you will receive. I guess if you want to know you have to contact them yourself now.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

SageLady said:


> My DH did the same, retiring after he found out he had maxed out SS.
> 
> I read a news article online a couple months ago saying that to save money they were no longer going to mail out a yearly SS statement saying what amount you will receive. I guess if you want to know you have to contact them yourself now.


I think you can get most information here:

http://www.socialsecurity.gov/

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

SageLady said:


> Thanks for posting this, Nevada. I had no idea you could just not pay the hospital and nothing would happen. My sister is going through this very thing right now. She just told the hospital she can't afford to pay the bill. They offered her monthly payments, but still she can't afford them either. She is worried about what might happen, like garnishing her wages or something like that. She lost her house to foreclosure last year and claimed bankruptcy to get out from under a mountain of debt. The only thing she has is her car which she needs to get back and forth daily to work. She was worried they might try and take it. Sorry if this is off topic.


Your sister is what lawyers call being "judgement proof". She has no assets worth pursuing, so it wouldn't make sense for them to spend $7000 on legal fees to get a judgement against her. Tell her to send a cease communication demand to any collection agents, then get on with her life.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I maxed out SS at 50. I thought about retirement but figured with full health, dental and eye insurance (me and Sweetie) I would go another 8 yrs to get to 20 total for PERS, but was let go at 54. I took a part time job for 5 months to get my head around everything and get to 55 to take my PERS. Not going to look back. I don't miss the last few years of the old job, high stress. I have a paid up $2000 deductable policy but Sweetie can't get any health insurance for any price (fibromyalgia), period. Kind of scary but what else can we do. I am in good health for the shape I'm in (no meds), Sweeties meds are around $100.00 a month. We gave the properties to the kids and have this cottage and the off grid cabin to use for life. We don't owe a thing to anybody and our bills are less than $300/month including food, meds, insurance and incidentals. We have income from PERS, 2 rental properties and 1 that we carry the contract. We pay our way and will just wait for SS and Medicare....James


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Your sister is what lawyers call being "judgement proof". She has no assets worth pursuing, so it wouldn't make sense for them to spend $7000 on legal fees to get a judgement against her. Tell her to send a cease communication demand to any collection agents, then get on with her life.


Thanks, Nevada! I will tell her that. It will really ease her mind!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

How can you retire early and draw SS? I looked at the SS site and it says the earliest retirement is 62 and according to my birthdate, my real retirement is age 66 and 10 months to draw the full amount of SS.

What am I missing here? I would so love to retire early, around age 58 which would give me about 6 more years to work and recover from putting the last kid through college. Everything I own is paid for except the car and it will be paid off by then as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Just Cliff said:


> I would like to get advice from The older then me homesteaders that are retired.
> 
> I am 45 years old. My house and farm are paid for. I am close to dept free. (4 Months to go)
> I have a good job that pays decent with health ins. and I hate it with a passion anymore. It's not the same job that I was hired to do. It is a job for a younger person. The rotating shifts are killing me and at 45 I am considered antiquated. If I leave, there is no going back.
> ...




Generally in a plant environment your using the company resources and equipment but your actually working for yourself or a small biz because you have your tradesmen who toil and produce and give production quota to a manager who in turns sends the numbers up the line to corporate. Most corporations even charge departments "rent" for workspace as part of the production numbers sent up the line to corporate.

In return corporate sends numbers back down the line in the form of digits on the paychecks and some benefits.

If you can start a small one man operation the numbers stay in your shop. If you form a freelance association not all the numbers stay in your shop but it's not that different from a corporate structure .


Folks like to think they have "job security" with a corporation but it's just a two week severence illusion and the two weeks severence is often the pay from the first two weeks you worked for them that they hold back and cola while your with them and they draw the interest from during your time with them. 

What you do in a large company you can do on your own with just as much job security as long s you have the same discipline and some equipment resources to bid and get small contracts.

The laid off 40 year olds and older that got put out when I did and went free lance had expected that it would happen for years and some had surplus metal lathes, some had surplus electronics gear, etc in their garages and basements. The only difference in work that they saw was they got paid when the jobs they bid and got were completed, had to dial complete telephone numbers instead of 4 digit extensions to contact their support "departments" and pay for their own insurance.

Regardless if you work for a paycheck or work your own business interest , your still working for "yourself". Both are income streams to keep a roof over your head and beans in your pot.

Most large corporations start with one or two people in a basement, garage or a dorm room (Micheal Dell ) and a small start up investment and small contracts so you know the concept works.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I am 64 now. I quit my job as a union ironworker when I was 42 because of asbestosis. I never had any ill effects from it. We moved back to northern Michigan and struggled to get established. I started building houses, but that was in the early 90's and there was plenty of work. We already owned 20 acres of wooded land and built a house. We were no longer able to afford health insurance after 2003 because blue cross went up about 200 percent for the self employed. 'Then the depression hit michigan. Because we built for mostly well off retiree's 'We managed ok until the housing bubble burst and then there was no building money available. Luckily by then I was able to survive until I could draw social security at 62. If not for that we would have lost everything. If I were you I would sweat it out for a couple more years and see how the economy shakes out. I would get enough PV panels and batteries to at least provide 2000 watts of power and I would make sure I was set up to provide my own heat and food. Perhaps by then enough health care professionals will have returned to caring for people instead of their portfolios and you will not need $1200 a month to pay for insurance, which is what it will cost you if you become self employed. Also be aware that your FICA will double, 
good luck


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

sidepasser said:


> How can you retire early and draw SS? I looked at the SS site and it says the earliest retirement is 62 and according to my birthdate, my real retirement is age 66 and 10 months to draw the full amount of SS.
> 
> What am I missing here? I would so love to retire early, around age 58 which would give me about 6 more years to work and recover from putting the last kid through college. Everything I own is paid for except the car and it will be paid off by then as well.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think anyone was talking about getting SS prior to 62. What I was referring to is that after you have paid in for 40 quarters (10 years), you are fully vested. If I remember correctly, it also has to do with the amount you have paid in. But at some point, you will have maxed out the amount you will get as a benefit. Let's say that you max out at age 50 and over the next 15 years pay in an additional $75k and your employer pays $75k. This money is basically lost. You will not 1 additional dollar for the $150k additional contribution.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have paid in for 35 years straight, never missed a quarter. But how do I know I have maxed out? I can't tell from the site as it gives me a "calculation based on age and income" of what I would draw at age 62, 65, and 66 yr. 10 and age 70. I would be better off to retire at age 70 and get a higher amount, but then again, I might not live that long either. lol


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

sidepasser said:


> I have paid in for 35 years straight, never missed a quarter. But how do I know I have maxed out? I can't tell from the site as it gives me a "calculation based on age and income" of what I would draw at age 62, 65, and 66 yr. 10 and age 70. I would be better off to retire at age 70 and get a higher amount, but then again, I might not live that long either. lol


I did a calculation and for me, if I lived past 81, it was a better deal to retire at 67 1/2 (full retirement). As both my parents died in their 70's, I decided to take partial payment starting at age 62.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

If your wife is a veteran & can get health care from the V.A., I would suggest to go ahead & have her sign up now, even if she is still working & has insurance. It can take quite awhile to get all this in place . 
For you,,, if there was any way you can stay at your job, I strongly suggest it. At least , til you are debt free & have 6-12 months of your typical income saved up. So many have left their jobs, tried to start their own business & failed . Is there any other similar work in the area you live ? Quitting a job in today's economy is a MAJOR decision !! 
GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

How much is you health and well being worth to you, Cliff?

That is the most fundamental question you have to answer. Retirement is great, but many have said it here, and I will too; it takes a significant change in your spending and socializing habits. Many retirees find part time work that gives them a little spending cash but doesnt consume them and keeps them in touch with society.

I retired at 41, my wife was 36. We have no debt and try to raise or grow everything we can. It takes a while to break your addiction to money. I still struggle with it! It was so nice to be able to buy a new truck without even thinking about it. Bottom line though... I hated what I was doing and it affected me and my family. I decided the money wasn't worth my family. What I had been doing was sacrificing my family to make "more" money. Always more, more, more... You will amaze yourself when you realize how little you actually need to survive.

Good luck with your decision. 

~Mark


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Just Cliff said:


> This is in a way what I want to know. You say you failed many times but, your still kicking.
> 
> I will be signing over my properties to my daughter in a couple of months. I wanted to wait till she was done doing her duties over seas before I did. They will be hers anyway one day so...
> I figured if I did it now, a hospital or doctor could not come after them later on if something catastrphic happens. Even with insurance, you never know these days.
> ...


This is very important. When deciding this day and age that you want to start up some kind of business, do NOT get into anything that is frills or fun. Instead, find a vocation that denotes something that is NEEDED to survive. One of the last places to go down in any economy is a gas station or liquor store. It needs to be necessary or don't waste your time and money. Kites you say ? If they were wanted that much, there would be more of them in the air.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

nadja said:


> This is very important. When deciding this day and age that you want to start up some kind of business, do NOT get into anything that is frills or fun. Instead, find a vocation that denotes something that is NEEDED to survive. One of the last places to go down in any economy is a gas station or liquor store. It needs to be necessary or don't waste your time and money. Kites you say ? If they were wanted that much, there would be more of them in the air.


Very good advice!

I forgot to mention in my earlier post... I lived in VaBch for the last 15 years before I retired. You'll find all the kite flyers at Mt. Trashmore.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

What really matters right now at least, is that if your considering a brick and mortor type store, it needs to be something that people cannot do without. For instance, I made only 190.00 last month ! Were it not for my ss , I would not have been able to make it. What I am trying to say, is that there was no money left over at all for "kits" , and many other things I would like to have , but do not need to survive. 

Think ! What do the majority of people "have to have" in order to keep going ? That is where you will most likely do best. I have two websites, and have had them for several years now. When the economy was good, so was my web business's . But right now, not so good. 

Here is another little tid bit for you. If your considering a web store, keep in mind that 100,000,000 other people are doing just that. The competition for sucess is far more then a simple little store in town. Not saying that you can't make it, but do realise that it can take years before you can be found in search results, even with pay per click which can get very expensive long before profitable. Not to mention the fraud involved by some of these 'search engines" you pay for. Your best asset will be your ability to think things out, long before you pull the trigger on what seems to be a good idea.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I know you said you had maxed out your SS but according to the Social security website the payout is based on your highest 35 years of earnings, so people who started paying in at say 16 and maybe only made 5,000 dollars a year and gradually made more each year might even make more as you get past the 35 years and the lower incomes drop off and the higher incomes replace them, Another thing is if you go to collect social security and didnt work for the last 10 years and were maxed out, the amount can go down also since your not paying in so I would consider that also according to the SS website , here is a link with questions and answers showing some of that,
http://www.socialsecurity.gov/planners/faqs.htm
I know in my case like yours I have had everything paid off for several years ,and really just work for the insurance , I know I can quit any time if I want to pay my own insurance but dont mind what I am doing , If it becomes to much to take I will just go back to truck driving and make my own hours again and work when I want , The main thing to me is you can find something you like to do and dont get tired of it , I also have a welding shop for when I am completly retired and a mowing business I keep going ,and several rental houses so good luck


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I wish I had started downsizing and living cheaper sooner. I knew I couldn't keep going on working the way things were going. The city was laying people off with no plan of who was going to pick up the slack. I was maxed out before the layoffs and was told that "management couldn't do it all". From my perspective it was you layed them off you deal with it. I was an old man in a young mans job. I had everything in place but it was easy putting off making myself and wife go from having everything we wanted to having what we needed. We will be fine but it is those 7 1/2 years until SS and Medicare, not knowing if the rules WILL change and WHAT those rules will be. My advice, set a budget and keep it as soon as you can. If you do better....Hey, life is easy....James


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

jwal10 said:


> I wish I had started downsizing and living cheaper sooner.


That pretty much sums it up, James! We began about 5 years before I actually retired. Once you realize how little you actually *need*, it's like the V-8 moment :smack ... "Why didn't we do this sooner!?"


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

jwal10 said:


> I wish I had started downsizing and living cheaper sooner. I knew I couldn't keep going on working the way things were going.


Earning power doesn't necessarily end just because you might be too old to run a marathon. When I left the oil business in my mid-40s I eventually settled into an online career that I intend to stick with indefinitely. In doing that I work at home, make my own hours, and decide how hard I'm going to work for how much.

There are a number of ways you can do that. There is selling stuff at eBay & Amazon, offering web development services, and there are even opportunities in subscriber services such as web hosting and operating a DSL service. You might even find an online opportunity being a consultant in your former career. I've found my own niche because I've picked-up the art of Linux server operation along the way, so I can offer unique services that people are willing to pay for.

The point is that anyone who is concerned about income in his twilight years needs to look for an online career.

PS - By the way, frugality is a good thing. I'm an incurable cheapskate myself. Remember that EVERYTHING is an exercise in optimization, even managing your living expenses (perhaps especially your living expenses).


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks all for the input. I'm still trying to work everything out.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Read your question and some of the reply's. I will be 60 next month and my beliefs are based on KJV of Holy Scripture. That being said retirement is not a word I have found in that book. You only get one turn around the dance floor bud. I have had the 5 vessel by pass and no insurance. That happened a year ago and I do not owe the medical bills any more. I homestead and to me it is all a math problem. How much do I need ($) and what can I make to sell even in this bad economy. You listed a lot of skills. We sell fire wood, Llama fleece, soap, eggs, chickens, gueanias (never could spell that word) or do odd jobs. I do own my own business but we still live a homesteader lifestyle. I have a doctor I pay $45 dollars a month to and can see him as much as I need. It beats paying insurance that won't cover you. There are ways my friend. Hope you find PEACE.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nevada said:


> PS - By the way, frugality is a good thing. I'm an incurable cheapskate myself. Remember that EVERYTHING is an exercise in optimization, even managing your living expenses (perhaps especially your living expenses).


Yep, me too, it isn't what you make....it is what you make out of what you have left at the end of the month....James


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a stroke at 55 that left me weak and dizzy. It took 2 years for me to get to a point where I could do something. I couldn't work and still can't handle a regular job. SS disability turned down my repeated attempts to get on it. I had no insurance and a limited amount to spend on doctors so I had no concrete evidence of disability. 

Fortunantly I had a small apartment building I lived in and it provided rental income. It was not enough to cover all my expenses but I lived off a home equity line of credit for 2 years until I felt well enough to do some work on the building and another 2 years while I fixed it up and sold it.

I moved this spring to my hunting cabin which is paid for. I got enough equity from the apartment building to last until I get SS at 62. I hope they don't change the rules before then. I can raise most of my own food and keep a few critters. The living expenses are very low compared to the Cities. I should be OK for the foreseeable future.

If I were in your shoes I would keep working untill I had saved enough to move to the country and live on it until well after you start getting SS. You never know when you will be disabled or if SS will be around when you are ready for it. My greatest fear is that hyperinflation will set in and my SS will eventually buy only a few loaves of bread.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Most of you have mentioned being frugal. I did that for many years. That is how I got to the position im in financially. This last two years I have splurged a bit. The two things that I am in dept for. My new motorcycle and a diamond for my wife. 
I have never had anything new. I have worked since the age of 11. I figured it was time to live a bit. I really needed to experience some life. I have done that this year. No regrets about it. We had our 25th anniversary this year. My wife never asked for a diamond before. She mentioned it last year.She never askes for anything. I figured putting up with me all these years, she deserved somethng nice. i didn't skimp a bit. If it wasn't for her, I don't think I would have been as successful. 
I had promised her a coule of years ago that if I didn;t have the house built, I would do somethng. Well.... work and life got in the way and no house got built. We were going to build it out of pocket from money that we saved over the years. I saw a house for sale one day on line. Took her to look at it and bought it out right with our savings. She is happy as can be with it. Which makes me happy. 
Those are my spluges. 
We will go back to being frugal soon. Just wanted to live a bit.  
I am moving forward on some of my money making ventures. This winter will be a big tell tale of what I will be able to do. 
Thank you all. It means a great deal to me that you will help me out with your experience.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have had jobs where I loved the work and hated the people, jobs where I loved the people and hated the work and jobs where I hated both and just once a job where I loved the work and the people. Of course that didn't last as we got transferred but even in the places where the people were great just the change of one person could ruin the whole thing. And in the places where I loved the work that seemed to change as well. So all in all I have learned that in life and in work you are only as happy as you make up your mind to be. If you keep telling yourself how unhappy you are of course you will be unhappy. 

I say this not to discourage you from becoming self employed (I have been since 1995) but to try and make the time you have to spend at your job more bearable. I don't know if you are working towards a pension but the time you have put in towards one already must be considered. And health insurance is really, really a necessity. You never know what will happen and when. I was out shovelling snow and snow shoeing with the dogs two days before my spine completlely disintegrated from "surprise!" - cancer . I hadn't a clue I had anything wrong and was too young for this type not to mention my yearly physical a few months before had said I was as healthy as a horse. Also you really can't do anything until your debt is paid and you have at least 6 months of money for monthly expenses set aside. 

On the other hand you can set a goal and time line for freedom while you are working. Make a plan on what you want to do and how you will accomplish it over the next couple years so that you are already earning when you leave. As things start to develop in the self employment field could you switch to part time?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Forgot to ask - any chance of creating rental accomodation on your farm? So many people would love to get out of the city. Our friends turned an old stable into an apartment and they rent it to a city family who come out every weekend and for about 6 weeks vacation during the year. Super nice people and still lots of privacy and the money meant my friend could quit her job. He still has to keep working.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I left home at 12, farmed for 20. Hard work and I have never had great health. Then 16 years with a city, moved up to supervisor, good pay and benefits. Lots of stress the last 3 years. When I was let go, at first I thought OH NO but when I looked into it I could take my retirement, and really I am much better off now. Sweetie and I have gone on several vacations, relaxed and really enjoy this new phase in our lives. We remodeled our in town house in 2008, spent $20,000 (gave it to our Daughter) Built the off grid cabin in 2009, moved out there in spring 2010. We had it made, were just where we wanted to be, just used up that cash. Thought we would save for 4 more years with 20 year pension. Just happened sooner and with early retirement penalty. BUT better off physically and mental health, wise. It was a blessing, just blind sided....James


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

RE: Social Security "maxing out-"
It is true that social secuirty (as it stands now) averages your highest years of earnings. But those are indexed earnings. Indexing raises past years earnings to reflect the value of those earnings today. For example, if the value of a dollar in 1986 was three times the value in 2010, then the posted earnings for 1986 are multiplied by three before using in averaging.
Therefore, although there is no real "maxing out," if the indexed earnings years ago are more than you are currently earning, the current earnings will not increase your benefit.
Another thing is insured status for disability benefits. You need to have worked 20 in the last forty quarters before you become disabled to get socisl security disability.

There is one thing that I was curious about- what makes your work so unpleasant to you? That is something to think about just to make sure that you won't jump from the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sorry to bump this thread from 2011, but I have been reading through old posts and got caught up and wondered what the OP ended up doing in the end?*


:shrug:


----------

